
Recursive Filesystem Entries - luu
http://blog.wesleyac.com/posts/filesystem-recursion
======
katee
This is super neat! If it weren't for the FAT limitations you could make one
of those SD cards that fake their capacity actually "contain" a file as big as
the misreported capacity.

